

How to make your staff more creative - exch
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-to/make-your-staff-more-creative

======
exch
It strikes me that pretty much all of these 'tips' seem to me to be pretty
logical and old news. Is the average office really that bad that these sort of
things have to be published over and over again?

